# 3" of happiness (12ZM)



## DFiorentino (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks to Chris at torchreviews.net I am now the proud owner of a 12ZM.












Let me just say that with the N62 or the currently installed WX0S TM, this 3" turbohead ROCKS! :rock: Thanks again Chris. 

-DF


----------



## kakster (Oct 11, 2006)

I wondered who nabbed that...

If i wasnt so broke, that would be sitting next to my 12PM right now.

It's a great flashlight, enjoy it!


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 11, 2006)

So ... your turbohead is bigger than my turbohead (KT2, KT4) then?


----------



## cue003 (Oct 11, 2006)

Very nice setup. They throw great. Enjoy.

Curtis


----------



## Concept (Oct 12, 2006)

How does it go in your pocket:naughty: 

She must have a bit of throw then. Looks good mate.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm glad you are happy with 3 inches... :laughing:


----------



## EricMack (Oct 12, 2006)

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> I'm glad you are happy with 3 inches... :laughing:


 
:shakehead  Nice light, D! WP's just jealous because you take better pictures than he does... 

:devil: 
EM


----------



## jtice (Oct 12, 2006)

EricMack said:


> WP's just jealous because you take better pictures than he does...
> EM



ohhhhhh that was harsh 
Hard to beat WPs pics, he still wont tell us his secret, aside from having a sweet camera.

Very nice light DFiorentino,
I keep wanting a 5W TH, but Im always too cheap to buy the TH :green:

~John


----------



## EricMack (Oct 12, 2006)

jtice said:


> ohhhhhh that was harsh
> ~John


 
No John, just a good natured jest among buddies. Used to be a time when that was part of the fun around here...

 
EM


----------



## jtice (Oct 12, 2006)

EricMack said:


> No John, just a good natured jest among buddies. Used to be a time when that was part of the fun around here...
> 
> 
> EM



oh I knew you were kidding around, I just wanted to poke fun also  ..... 

I know what you mean though, things have changed quite a bit around here in the last year or so :shakehead:

~John


----------



## sween1911 (Oct 12, 2006)

Nice score! One of my all time favorites.


----------



## EricMack (Oct 12, 2006)

jtice said:


> oh I knew you were kidding around, I just wanted to poke fun also  .....
> 
> ~John


 
Ha! Then you just got me good, and really made my day! :laughing: I hearby retract my  to be replaced by :twothumbs 

Back OT, then...:nana: 


LOL, I owe you now, John...


----------



## Cliffnopus (Oct 12, 2006)

I have to admit myself, I initially thought this thread was written by a farsighted member of the opposite sex.  

Cliff


----------



## DFiorentino (Oct 12, 2006)

I leave the thread for a day and there's all kinds of chaos brewing. :huh: 

:lolsign:

I'm just glad my pics are even being compared to those of WP. (Not that they come close.)


...and geez, some of you have some very provocative comments. Where are your minds people?! I thought I was content with only 2.5" but that extra .5" all the way from South Wales makes the world of a difference. :nana: (Ok, I'm done with the innuendos.)

Now all I need is a nice X-bin TM...

-DF


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 13, 2006)

nice light... especially with that 'big' three incher (i just had to do that didn't i?)

maybe WP is like my teacher; takes alot of pictures of the same object then choose 3 to 5 he thinks is good...


----------



## karlthev (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, nice catch Damien!


Karl


----------



## jtice (Oct 13, 2006)

chesterqw said:


> nice light... especially with that 'big' three incher (i just had to do that didn't i?)
> 
> maybe WP is like my teacher; takes alot of pictures of the same object then choose 3 to 5 he thinks is good...



I learned long ago,
if you really want the shot, you pretty much take 10 photos to every 1 good one 
but hey, not like we are wasting film ! 

~John


----------

